

Why I didn’t like Java 5 years ago, and why I don’t like it now - chrismoos
http://chrismoos.com/2009/12/07/why-i-didnt-like-java-5-years-ago-and-why-i-dont-like-it-now/

======
towndrunk
_The next thing I tried in Java was creating a web application. I bought a
book on J2EE and as I began learning the ins and outs, I began to hate it with
a passion. The amount of configuration and boiler plate code to get something
simple up and running, was a huge turn off to me. I was disgusted with the
concept of EJBs and all the various patterns in J2EE_

Who said you need to use EJB's to do Java web development? At least spend some
time learning Java before you start bashing it. Anyone else getting tired of
the constant bashing of Java?

~~~
chrismoos
I didn't say you needed EJB's. I just said that it was a J2EE pattern which I
attempted to follow.

Servlets/JSP/SpringMVC aren't too bad...

And I'm sorry if I'm part of the constant bashing, it wasn't intentional, just
using Java recently made me dislike it again.

------
mark_l_watson
Chris: never use automatic memory management?

The only time I have, after the fact, thought it worthwhile using C/C++ was
some Nintendo game development. Well worth the effort to lower memory
footprint and get good runtime performance.

Everything else I have done, in hindsight, would have been better done in a
language with automatic GC. Fortunately for me, SAIC bought me a Lisp machine
in 1982 and since then I have been able to do a lot of my work in Lisp,
Prolog, Ruby, and Java :-)

~~~
chrismoos
I really never do manual memory management anymore, unless I'm doing a
performance sensitive project in which I feel like I want to be really close
to the metal.

I'm usually programming in Python/Ruby/Erlang...GC!

------
pivo
So, he doesn't like Java for some valid, well discussed reasons and one very
wrong reason (memory management is for novices). Waste of time.

~~~
chrismoos
Manual memory management, in most circumstances, is a waste of time. I really
don't enjoy it, but it did teach me that a resource like memory, is finite.

I think in today's world, most people that learn programming in college, don't
really get in depth with C, and in most cases start with Java (and end with
Java). That is why I think the concept of memory management can easily be
pushed aside (although, not always).

